# Ruff Tough Kennels



## CindyGal (Mar 6, 2012)

Anyone using these kennels? I like the double door model but not sure whether to get the intermediate or large size.


----------



## Todd Herderhurst (Nov 7, 2012)

I use a large double door for my 70 lb golden.


----------



## Pam Spears (Feb 25, 2010)

I use the large double door for my 67 lb. chessie and she's very comfortable in it. The 80 pound male (26 inches at the shoulder) can fit in, but I wouldn't expect him to spend a weekend in there, LOL. I like the double door for the additional ventilation. It's also nice to be able to see them while I'm driving (they're side-by-side in the back of my 4-Runner) even though they only actually use the doors on the back side.


----------



## carolinagold (Jan 19, 2003)

I love the Ruff Tuff kennels they are very sturdy but I have been told they can not be used for airlines transport due to plastic doors. They are very sturdy and I have 3 in my Rav 4.


----------



## CindyGal (Mar 6, 2012)

Pam Spears said:


> I use the large double door for my 67 lb. chessie and she's very comfortable in it. The 80 pound male (26 inches at the shoulder) can fit in, but I wouldn't expect him to spend a weekend in there, LOL. I like the double door for the additional ventilation. It's also nice to be able to see them while I'm driving (they're side-by-side in the back of my 4-Runner) even though they only actually use the doors on the back side.


Pam,

That's exactly why I liked them. Ventilation and a driver's view through.

That's exactly why I liked them as well. Better ventilation and a driver's view through. Guess I'll get the large.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Cindy, I have the large, you can check it out on Saturday.

Edit: I've seen them at Cabelas. Probably they would let you bring your dog in and try the intermediate out, if they still have it on display.


----------



## Irishwhistler (Sep 8, 2013)

I just bought one and they are built to last. A very nice product.

Ieishwhistler


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

I have 2 Larges for an 85 lb & a 75 lb in the back and an Intermediate Pet Porter in the middle:

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?103139-Best-crates/page2

I'm completely satisifed with them. 

Double doors might be nice in the right application.


----------



## onastring (Jan 11, 2012)

Love the ruff tough crate. Quite a few people I train with use them. There is a video on their website showing the different sizes and different dogs going in and out of them. I have the intermediate but my dog is just over 50#. 65 to 70 is probably the cutoff for the intermediate depending if you're just transporting them for short duration or if they are living in them.


----------



## John Condon (Mar 27, 2013)

I have the medium with double medal doors, use it when I change vehicles or in the back seat of the truck. Great product


----------



## RCO (Feb 13, 2010)

I have the Intermediate and the Large. My 65 lb female fits in the Large. She outgrew the Intermediate pretty quickly - at about 50 lbs. 
Good, sturdy crates with excellent ventilation.


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

Double door large for my #68 lab. It fits behind the driver seat of my F150 Super crew cab.


----------



## Goosklr (Feb 24, 2014)

I have 2 of the large. The large fits my male at +-70# but is to big for my female around 55#


----------



## Pam Spears (Feb 25, 2010)

Has anyone experienced problems with the older door latches? I have the wire doors, not the newer plastic ones. My female will paw at the door when she thinks its her turn to come out. She has twice hit the latch with her paw *just right,* popping the cover off of the latch mechanism. Without the cover, the latch literally fell apart and the door opened. I fixed it with a black zip tie around the outside of the plastic cover. Just something to be aware of, or maybe I'm the only one. LOL


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jan 31, 2013)

i have the intermediate and my 65-70lb lab fits in it. i cant speak to well about the ventalation on it cause it is in the back of ford focus but slide it to the middle of the seat and put a kennel fan with all 4 windows down she is fine even in the middle of the summer here in GA.


----------



## Nate_C (Dec 14, 2008)

If you have a smaller male or a female the intermediate is good. but any bigger then about 65lbs and you need to go to the large. I love mine. One of the few purchases I have made that I haven't regretted for a second.


----------



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

We love them, use them and sell them
We like the double doors.


----------



## jacduck (Aug 17, 2011)

All three of our 65lb or so gals do well in large. We travel a lot and winter in TX. We use Mud River insulated covers when it is cool or cold. Tight fit with a bit too many pockets for my use but they are good stuff. Be sure to get the handles on the ruff tuff to make it easier to move around. We upgraded to the plastic doors on two of the originals and like them way more than the metal ones. Not only that but the company is extremely good to work with. I guess we have had 2 one doors 3 years or so and added the 2 door when our 10 m/o got old enough to use it. Love all of them.


----------



## Bartona500 (May 23, 2011)

I have two large RTK, they are the only "large" crates that would fit side-by-side in the bed of an Avalanche (narrow bed). I absolutely love them. Sturdy, well ventilated, and easy to remove when I need to use my truck bed for other purposes. I use Mud River covers during winter months.


----------



## Mark AB (Oct 20, 2010)

I have two large and love them. I dont plan on going anytime soon but they will outlive me !!


----------



## NorthernRob (Feb 27, 2014)

You may have come across them in your search, but I would not recommend purchasing any of the kennels from Zinger. The claims made on their website are bogus! The kennel cannot contain an escape artist at all. I am surprised so many people have had good experiences with the kennel and/or the company! My experience with both have been beyond horrible. I have had the kennel for less than a year to crate my 9yr old Husky Shepherd while I am away and have had to get the locks replaced 3 times, purchase a heavy duty tow chain to keep the door closed, replace the entire front end/door frame, and now have a broken door. The product is under a one year warranty and with all these positive claims you would think the company would stand behind their product - DEAD WRONG! Zinger Winger is unwilling to accept liability and replace the door.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Pam Spears said:


> Has anyone experienced problems with the older door latches? I have the wire doors, not the newer plastic ones. My female will paw at the door when she thinks its her turn to come out. She has twice hit the latch with her paw *just right,* popping the cover off of the latch mechanism. Without the cover, the latch literally fell apart and the door opened. I fixed it with a black zip tie around the outside of the plastic cover. Just something to be aware of, or maybe I'm the only one. LOL


My original wire door did not hold up, but my dog does not try to escape so it is not a big deal. I recently replaced it with the new molded plastic door, and I have mixed feelings about it. I used to hang a flat sided water bucket on the door using a snap (like from a leash), but the bars are very think and so the snap is too small to go around the bars. I have not found a satisfactory alternative.


----------



## teacher504 (Nov 28, 2012)

there is someone selling a large one on RTF. Check out the "Gear/Equipment" page


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I got one because I was short sighted enough to buy only a two hole box box for my truck. When dog #3 came along, rather than trading boxes, I just got an intermediate RTK. Fits nicely in the back seat of our truck. It is a bit tight for my boys, from 70 to 75#. But it really is perfect for traveling as I feel like they are safer in the smaller space. No one "lives" in it. I too replaced the door with the new molded plastic. Much better.


----------



## CindyGal (Mar 6, 2012)

mitty said:


> Cindy, I have the large, you can check it out on Saturday.
> 
> Edit: I've seen them at Cabelas. Probably they would let you bring your dog in and try the intermediate out, if they still have it on display.



Thanks Renee. I really like the kennel, just not sure about what size to get for my dog. Cabelas won't let you bring your dog into the store unless it is a service dog. Maybe I can throw Digit in yours to see how she fits. She's big (70 lbs) long & tall.

Thank you everyone for your responses, they are greatly appreciated.

Cindy


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

CindyGal said:


> Thanks Renee. I really like the kennel, just not sure about what size to get for my dog. Cabelas won't let you bring your dog into the store unless it is a service dog. Maybe I can throw Digit in yours to see how she fits. She's big (70 lbs) long & tall.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your responses, they are greatly appreciated.
> 
> Cindy


Yes, you can try Digit out in mine. 

Cabelas used to have some indoor kennels that they'd let you stash your dog in while you shopped, they were behind the service desk by the front doors. I stashed Anna in there once, and brought her some neoprene vests to try on as I didn't know what size she needed. The store was very accommodating.


----------



## Kyle_U (Oct 5, 2011)

I know this is an older thread, but what sizes do you guys use for the ruff tuff...I need to fit three crates in a short bed Silverado and the medium wire crates are just to small for 60-65 lb labs. Looking at getting two intermediate ones and keeping the one large pet Porter I have already... Thanks in advance

Kyle


----------



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

I have 3 of the intermediates in my Silverado and my girls are ok in there, two of them are right at 60 and one is 45.


----------



## huntingchef (May 9, 2008)

I just got two mediums. It is a bit tight for my 70 lb female but she doesn't live in it. Most of the time just goes to the field and back. I went with the medium rather than large because I can stack two in the back seat of my quad cab Silverado and still have room for a passenger. We have a camper that we put on our truck for road trips so the bed of the truck isn't always an option. When we travel we stop every two hours so they get to stretch.


----------



## Oldhamhunter (Jan 6, 2014)

I just got the intermediate, but my CLM is only 14 wks. Seems the price of ruff tuff's just went up a little.


----------



## Kyle_U (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks. Got a short bed 1500 with a topper and have three and can't really spend 2100 (got quote) for the stainless custom ones from mtck or ainley.


----------



## Jerry Beil (Feb 8, 2011)

Kyle, I got the intermediate Ruff Tuff. I like it a lot. I have it and an old beat up cheaper one that's quite a bit bigger in my truck. I couldn't get 3 across I don't think, but your topper opens on the sides so you can open them from the side.

It's plenty big for Seamus in if we're driving, but usually put him in the bigger crate and Annie in the smaller one. If you were getting it for in your house for a bigger dog, maybe go with the bigger one, but if I get another to eventually replace the older one, I'll get another intermediate.


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Kyle- Do you have pics of your setup?


----------



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

I have 3 Intermediates in the back of my Silverado 1500 crew cab, works great. Can't figure out how to get pic off my phone to post though.


----------



## cocdawg (Mar 9, 2013)

For those with the 1500 crew cab, will the intermediate fit in the back seat?


----------



## Headgear (May 22, 2011)

I have a 2014 GMC Sierra crew cab and the intermediate fits fine in the back seat.


----------

